# Where do you buy Stihl brand chains/bars/sprockets online?



## Ozark Woodburner (Apr 19, 2010)

Where do you guys order the Stihl brand bars and chains online at?  

I have look and can't find anything.  I don't mean another brand to fit a stihl saw.  I want to check out the actual Stihl brand name chains and bars.  

I give up on our local dealer.


----------



## CJRages (Apr 19, 2010)

http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/logos/logoEbay_x45.gif


----------



## oldspark (Apr 19, 2010)

Yep Stihl does not let its dealers sell on line so have fun at ebay but there are good deals to be had.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.baileysonline.com/category.asp?catID=54


----------



## oldspark (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey smokey he wants Stihl brand!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2010)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Hey smokey he wants Stihl brand!



then he needs to get over it and go to the dealer! lol we have 2 left here and I like them both so thats a good thing.


----------



## Ozark Woodburner (Apr 20, 2010)

> then he needs to get over it and go to the dealer!




Wow :bug:  Thats odd......anyway,

Maybe you don't understand, the dealer keeps trying to sell me what I don't want.  I ask for a certain bar and chain, and they say "oh we got this other one, and we can make this chain, lets do that."  I say "no, I want this stihl part number right here."   And they say "you'd be better off with the one I got on the shelf".  I say "Why is it better?"  They say "It just is, we sell a lot of them."  I say "yes, but can you show me what makes it better?"  They say "We have good luck out of them."  This goes on and on.  They will not tell me what makes them better.  Only that I should buy it.  I've made two trips there to ask them and got the same result both times.  
This is the same dealer that told me stihl don't make the ms290 anymore when I asked about price on it and that it was replaced by the ms270 wood boss.  They said buy this wood boss.  I liked it but it was out of my price range.  I had to go to a dealer about 30 miles away to get the 290!  Thats ridiculous, I think.  
They will not get another chance.  

I'll have to go a different dealer it looks like.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 20, 2010)

Ozark Woodburner said:
			
		

> > then he needs to get over it and go to the dealer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol one stihl shop would suck, I know my dealers well they will get me just what I want even if it takes a week! and it just did 2 32in. rs skip chains took a week. Baileys is Great though!


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 20, 2010)

Ozark, time to try some other brands besides stihl, since your only dealer is a moron. I used some Windsor chain over the weekend which I believe is Carleton. I was really impressed with how it held up and I usually run Stihl RSC....... not anymore.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Apr 20, 2010)

There used to be a great shop in Ft Smith, If you are over that way, was on Rogers ave.. I guess we are lucky here, two good Husky shops and two good Stihl shops, ok, well, one of each and one that swings both ways, but they are great shops.


----------



## FLINT (Apr 20, 2010)

there must be another Stihl dealer around.  

We have 3 in our town of about 30-40,000 people.  

go here:

http://www.stihlusa.com/

and type in your zip code and see who else is around.  

I have a great relationship with the stihl shop i go to - they've recently been ordering me a bunch of parts for a rebuild of an old Stihl 08S - but when my dad asked the stihl dealer near him about parts, they just told him that they don't make them any more and didn't even attempt to look - so there is a difference between dealers.


----------



## atvdave (Apr 21, 2010)

Ozark Woodburner said:
			
		

> > then he needs to get over it and go to the dealer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hear ya man... One of my local Stihl dealers didn't even know what RSC chain was?   I even went in 2 different times so I would get a different person... Out of 3 people behind the counter, none knew what it was, or even made by Stihl.

Off to e-bay I went....


----------



## webie (Apr 21, 2010)

Ozark Woodburner said:
			
		

> Where do you guys order the Stihl brand bars and chains online at?
> 
> I have look and can't find anything.  I don't mean another brand to fit a stihl saw.  I want to check out the actual Stihl brand name chains and bars.
> 
> I give up on our local dealer.



I have one useless dealer close to me but I have another 4 of them with in 15 miles . Just wondering what are you looking for in a bar and chain ?


----------



## Ozark Woodburner (Apr 30, 2010)

Update!

Well, I called another dealer and told him exactly what I wanted.  So I drive almost an hour to pick it up and guess what?  I got the sprocket I asked for but everything else was wrong, even the bar length was wrong.  Not even the brand I asked for!  I am shocked to say the least.  Then he tells me that what he got me was better than what I wanted.  It was the same crap all over again, just a different dealer.

Unbelievable!

I'm just gonna give up on getting what I wanted I guess.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 3, 2010)

Oregon chain is pretty good. Costs about half what the Stihl does but only stays sharp about half as long too.


----------



## Ozark Woodburner (May 3, 2010)

What I ended up with was Oregon chain on a bar that was two sizes bigger than what I asked for and the wrong pitch than I asked for.  But I had to have somethign to cut with over the weekend, so I took it.   Oregon chain is all we ever used to use back when I cut with the family a lot.  Yeah, I did a lot of cutting with it over the weekend and ended up sharpening more than I expected.


----------

